
A Closer Look at North Korea’s Ullim Tablet - putsteadywere
http://38north.org/2017/03/mwilliams030317/
======
putsteadywere
Before I read this article, I was one of those people who was "hoping the
greater spread of portable electronics will increase the ability of North
Koreans to freely access information"

This article does a great job of explaining why it isn't that simple. This
isn't like using a VPN to circumvent the Great Firewall.

